# only Walk / Trot shows I guess...



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Well, I am having a horrible time getting Blu to collect. He has a speedy lope. (you can tell in my video of him) So, I guess this year I will only be able to show in the Walk / Trot classes if that and maybe a few more. I am happy that we have accomplished a nice, collected jog but it highly frustrates me that we are having a difficult time loping correctly. I think its a balance and long-legged issue...


----------

